# Need duckling help asap



## chamoisee

I am at my friend's house and her duckling is sick and really weak. When she came home, he had gotten wet and chilled. She warmed him up and he has perked up a little, and he will eat and drink, but he is still floppy and opens his mouth repeatedly as if he would like to peep. We gave him some coffee too, because I have heard that it will pep up weak baby animals.... but he is still acting like his legs cannot support him. Help please?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Put a tablespoon of sugar in a cup of warm water and add a generous amount of red pepper. Get as much down him as you can while keeping him warm.


----------



## dustin biery

What is she feeding it? Make sure that it isn't medicated chick starter, as that is bad for ducklings. If you have access to infant vitamins like Polyvisol, dose with that, but the exact dosage, I cannot remember. If he is eating and drinking, that is a good thing.


----------



## dustin biery

Cyng, whats the red pepper for? I have seen this advised elsewhere.


----------



## chamoisee

He is on non medicated starter.


----------



## chamoisee

how much pepper is generous? thanks


----------



## Sandro

Sorry to jump in... but I have a similar problem with my duckling.

One of my 5 week old ducklings is showing signs of weakness. Takes about 3 or 4 steps and has to sit down. Has trouble balancing. The duckling is drinking and eating.

This started just 2 days ago. They are loose in the pen/coupe with the other birds. Initially I had them contained in a smaller pen with a heat lamp, but now they are just too big and don't fit anymore. Their diet was composed of starter crumble. but know that they are free to move around and they are also getting on the layer pellets.

Should I isolate this duckling and keep it contained under a heat lamp?
Should I go back to 100% crumble feed + water?

Any advise most appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Sandro's bird sounds like it might be niacin deficiency.


----------



## chamoisee

The duckling I posted about is still weak, can peep but still has trouble holding its head up and is wobbly.


----------



## MO_cows

Is it on game bird starter and not chick starter? Turkeys, ducks and geese need higher protein feed.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Ducks and geese need lower protein, not higher. You can add oats to the chick starter for thiamine. Also give ducks and geese greens asap after they start eating well. The hot pepper helps to heal intestinal problems and is a tonic for birds. It is high in vitamins and they do not feel the burn as they have no receptors for it. 1/4 - 1/2 tsp hot pepper per cup of feed. They can also have cod liver oil sprinkled on their feed. 

Any time a bird is acting sick, unless the weather is really hot, a heat lamp can be offered. 

Also check to make sure the ducklings are pooping as they can get pasty bum like chicks.


----------



## chamoisee

It died. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## naturelover

chamoisee said:


> It died. Thanks for all your help.


Chamoisee, just so you know. All the sypmtoms you described are symptoms of botulism.

.


----------



## naturelover

Sandro said:


> Sorry to jump in... but I have a similar problem with my duckling.
> 
> One of my 5 week old ducklings is showing signs of weakness. Takes about 3 or 4 steps and has to sit down. Has trouble balancing. The duckling is drinking and eating.
> 
> This started just 2 days ago. They are loose in the pen/coupe with the other birds. Initially I had them contained in a smaller pen with a heat lamp, but now they are just too big and don't fit anymore. Their diet was composed of starter crumble. but know that they are free to move around and they are also getting on the layer pellets.
> 
> Should I isolate this duckling and keep it contained under a heat lamp?
> Should I go back to 100% crumble feed + water?
> 
> Any advise most appreciated.
> Thanks.


Sandro, how is your little duck now, is it still the same or better? If it's worse, what are all of its' symptoms? 

If it's still the same then yes you should isolate it, keep it warm, provide it with LOTS of water to drink, put it on crumbles (absolutely no layer pellets at this stage) and give it little bits of chopped boiled egg yolk (not egg white) and plenty of chopped fresh greens. Dandelion greens would be best as it is tonic. Do not give it coffee or red pepper as that is highly toxic to young waterfowl.

Just so you know, young waterfowl require more protein for the first several weeks than what adult waterfowl or landfowl need. Waterfowl babies grow at a much faster rate than landfowl and need the high protein to promote strong growth. They also require plenty of fresh greens.

Here is some additional information: http://www.duckrescuenetwork.org/duck_care.html



> *Ducklings and adolescent ducks:* Young ducklings grow very quickly and need food that is high in protein and calories. For the first 3 weeks of life, feed a starter diet that is 18-20% protein. Make sure the pellets are small enough for ducklings to eat (about 1/8&#8221, or use crumble. From the fourth through the 13th week, switch to a maintenance diet with 14% protein. After the 14th week, females should be switched to a layer pellet or crumble diet.


.


----------



## Sandro

Naturelover thanks for the input.

Here is an update on my bird, and some answers to your questions.

The weather here in the northwest is still cold, we are even getting some snow in the morning but it does not stick.

I isolated the bird yesterday afternoon and placed it under a warm lamp. It has plenty of fresh water and crumble feed. The bird is eating and drinking with a good appetite. 

Today, it still shows the following signs; Has trouble staying up. It gets up but looses its balance and rolls backwards on it's behind. It continues to eat and drink. no lack of appetite or desire to drink water. It is alert. I can't tell if it has diarrhea or not. Duck droppings are loose anyways, right?.

There are no signs of neck weakness at all. 
There is no improvement overall either.

This whole thing started a couple of days ago. No change in diet. The only thing was that I introduced layer pellets and oats into the crumble. The pellets and crumble are the same feed. Now that the bird is in isolation its back on crumble.

I will report again tomorrow with more observations.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I was checking "Storey's Guide to Raising Ducks" about feed for baby ducks. He mentions they need more Niacin than chicks, so if they are on a chick starter to add brewer's yeast to the diet, or 100 mg of Niacin/gallon of water. Too much is toxic, but not enough and you have leg problems.

Also, if you are raising ducklings for meat, go ahead and give them the 18-20% protein starter, but for birds you want to live longer, cut that gradually over their first few weeks with rolled oats until they are getting up to 1/3 rolled oats. They will grow slower and have less joint and leg problems. 

I highly recommend that book, it has tons of very complete and specific information about raising ducks and I refer back to it all the time.


----------



## Sandro

OK, here is this morning's an update on the duck.

Seems like it is not getting worse. In fact, it seems like it was making a little improvement, but I am not sure as it may be too early to tell. The duck seems to be able to keep its balance a little longer than it did a couple of days ago. Will check on it later today.

I do have a one question regarding NIACIN. I don't like to medicate my birds but I will do it if I have to. I went to the feed store and asked for niacin and they gave me a brand called Duramycin-10. Is this the same as niacin? I have researched the net for info but could not find the connection. 

Here is another observation. Ever since we got this bird, its bill was pale in comparison to the other 5 birds we got that day (5 weeks ago). I did not think much of it and I don't know if it has anything to do with the symptoms. All birds were ok. The other 5 birds are still doing just fine. What seemed odd was that the condition of my sick duck seems that it just come on suddenly.

regards,
Sandro.


----------



## GrannyCarol

No, Duramycin-10 is NOT the vitamin Niacin. I have no idea if Duramycin (an antibiotic) is safe for ducks or not, or would help in any case. Niacin is a B vitimin, get it at a drug store or grocery in the 100 mg tablets. It is not a medication, it is just a difference in diet that ducks need. If you can get the Storey's book on raising ducks, there is a list of possible vit. deficiencies that can cause problems, or your duckling may have a health problem such as coccidia. 

Basically, give it good care and a good diet and see if it will make it is pretty much what I do. I'm not the expert that Cyng is, btw, so look to her recommendations first.  Give it greens, particularly those high in nutrition (deep green leafy things) to see if that will strengthen it. 

I read a study about Aloe juice in poultry water in Africa used to fight infections - I used that when my one duck was injured badly. She did really well, but I have no idea if the Aloe juice had anything to do with it. 

Good luck, be conservative and just give the little guy a chance.


----------



## fishhead

Duck protein requirements.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_manuals/feeding_ducks.html


muscovy protein requirements.

http://www.cabdirect.org/abstracts/19911431765.html;jsessionid=3313A83978D72E904964E83AD4FBF671


Chicken protein requirements.

http://www.afn.org/~poultry/flkman9.htm


I used to boost the protein in the diet of my muscovies by feeding them minnows. I would recommend freezing them first to kill any parasites.

I also used to give them a vitamin boost by soaking lettuce in electrolyte/vitamin mix in water.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Either go to the grocery store and get brewer's yeast and add a pinch to the duckling's food, or else go to the drug store and get liquid niacin drops, made for human babies. You have to avoid niacin labeled "non-flush", or "time release". Add a drop of the niacin to the drinking water.

I prefer the brewer's yeast, but your duckling is already sick, so the liquid would probably act faster.


----------



## Sandro

Thank you all for the feedback and clarification about Niacin vs. Duramycin-10. I read the directions of the Duramycin-10 package and it made me doubt if it was appropriate for ducks. I will take it back and will head over to the pharmacy to get some NIACIN.

I will report again tomorrow on the bird's progress.

Best to all.

Sandro.


----------



## TooManyHobbies!

Is the duckling with its mother? If not, it needs a heat lamp and should NOT be allowed into water until feathered out. It will get chilled too easily. Give it water in a container it can drink, but not get into.


----------



## chamoisee

What Sandro is describing is exactly how the now dead duckling was behaving. I see that he lives in WA, and I am wondering if it is possible that there was some kind of feed contamination? I have raised a lot of ducklings and haven't seen this before. 

I should add again: this duckling was eating duck starter feed, _not chick feed_, and he was getting bits of spinach and other greens.


----------



## naturelover

Sandro said:


> Here is another observation. Ever since we got this bird, its bill was pale in comparison to the other 5 birds we got that day (5 weeks ago). I did not think much of it and I don't know if it has anything to do with the symptoms. All birds were ok. The other 5 birds are still doing just fine. What seemed odd was that the condition of my sick duck seems that it just come on suddenly.
> 
> regards,
> Sandro.


You never mentioned what breed of ducklings you have, but if it was a different color when you first got the ducklings then I don't think it's something indicating poor health. Different colors of the bills on ducks is not uncommon. For example, some of my Pekins which all came from the same parents had different colored bills. Some were pink, some were yellow, some were orange. My Rouens also had different colored bills, some yellow, some brown, and a couple that were green and black. The new breed that I developed 20 years ago could be sexed by the colors of their bills as soon as they hatched - the males had solid black bills and the females had yellow bills with black stripes down the center. The colors of the bills can also change as they mature and even change from season to season from getting more or less exposure to sunlight.

You can better judge their overall health by the color of the skin of the lower eye rim and the corner eye haw than by the bills or feet and legs.

.


----------



## Sandro

Chamoisee I'm sorry your bird died.

Here is an update and additional info on my bird.

This is a 5 week old pekin duckling. I bought it along with 5 other pekins 6 in total.
The leg weakness symptoms started about 3, 4 days ago.

Their diet has been non-medicated starter crumbs + water.

They are feathered and are now loose in the pen so they can also eat pellets plus crumbs. (non-medicated). The sick bird is now in contained to control his diet and environment.

Yesterday I started to administer Niacin in its water at a rate of 100mg per gallon. The bird is eating and drinking well. I do not see any growth issues when compared to the other 5 birds. They all are about the same size.

After reading Chamoisee's comment about the bird diet or any combination, It does not seem like we have done anything wrong. Instead like everyone else is suggesting, it is a dietary deficiency. I found  this post about niacing deficinency in ducks  and it says that some birds may not metabolize the niacin as well as others. Hence the weak legs on one bird but not the others with the same diet.

From the post, I should be seeing some improvements in a few days. I will continue to administer the niacin and will supplement the other bird's water as well just in case.

Naturelover> Thank you for the explanation about the bill coloring. I also suspected that was the case but I just wanted to be sure since coincidentally the sick bird had the different pigmentation.

I will report again in a couple of days if not sooner.

GrannyCarol> Thanks for the dandelion suggestion. These are just starting to come out on my yard.

Thank you all.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Fingers crossed for you, Sandros, and hope that is the problem and the vitamin fixes it.


----------



## Sandro

OK, here is an update on the sick duck.
Today is April 26, fourth day on Niacin. The bird seems to be stable, not getting worse.

Initially I had it isolated under a warm light to control its diet and monitor its water and food consumption. After the second day I though that keeping it contained was not such a good idea as it would not get a chance to exercise a little. This in turn I though could cause leg atrophy due to inactivity and make things worse.

So I kept the bird contained later part of the afternoon with food and water until the next day. In the mornings I would make sure it also gets to eat and drink before I let it loose in the pen. That way it does not have to compete with the other birds for food or water.

Mid morning, I let the bird out and has to walk to get to water and food. All birds are now on niacin and same feed.

I can't tell if it is getting better. I see the bird every day so I can't tell. So I asked my wife to observe the bird and she said it has made some progress. It walks longer distances before it has to rest. ( from 3 steps initially, to maybe 10 steps.) 

While I was researching the symptoms, I also found some information regarding Vitamin D3 deficiencies. Similar symptoms and could be confused with niacin deficiency. Although the vitamin D deficiency results in weak bones and causes other dietary problems as the Vitamin D is used to break down other essential nutrients/minerals.

Sunlight helps create Vitamin D. These birds were kept indoors for a couple of weeks because of the bad weather here. My pen is set up with a clear roof top to maximize light but it was just too cold for the birds to be out of the coop. It is finally getting a little warmer for them to get some natural light. Not much as it has been raining and cloudy here.

Any thoughts on giving the bird a Vitamin D supplement + Niacin. What would be a recommended rate for Vit. D3: 100mg per gallon?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Neffy

Sandro said:


> Sorry to jump in... but I have a similar problem with my duckling.
> 
> One of my 5 week old ducklings is showing signs of weakness. Takes about 3 or 4 steps and has to sit down. Has trouble balancing. The duckling is drinking and eating.
> 
> This started just 2 days ago. They are loose in the pen/coupe with the other birds. Initially I had them contained in a smaller pen with a heat lamp, but now they are just too big and don't fit anymore. Their diet was composed of starter crumble. but know that they are free to move around and they are also getting on the layer pellets.
> 
> Should I isolate this duckling and keep it contained under a heat lamp?
> Should I go back to 100% crumble feed + water?
> 
> Any advise most appreciated.
> Thanks.


That is NOACIN DEFICIENCY!!!

Ducklings need niacin about 55 mg per day and there is not enough in chick starter for sure and duckling starter is better but to be sure they get enough you can add either brewers yeast which most people recommend or nutritional yeast which I think is better because it is almost double the niacin per volume.

Makes me really sad/angry that so many people are doing this to ducklings and I know these people don’t mean to do it but you guys need to research everything on Google if you’re going to try and be mother nature. You’re never going to do as good as mother nature is going to but sometimes we can do good enough to help these animals so if you were going to do anything at all I suggest using Google it’s so easy and there is everything you need to know it’s just a matter of finding it do some research for the life of your ducks in any animals that you guys are taken care of


----------



## Neffy

Cyngbaeld said:


> Ducks and geese need lower protein, not higher. You can add oats to the chick starter for thiamine. Also give ducks and geese greens asap after they start eating well. The hot pepper helps to heal intestinal problems and is a tonic for birds. It is high in vitamins and they do not feel the burn as they have no receptors for it. 1/4 - 1/2 tsp hot pepper per cup of feed. They can also have cod liver oil sprinkled on their feed.
> 
> Any time a bird is acting sick, unless the weather is really hot, a heat lamp can be offered.
> 
> Also check to make sure the ducklings are pooping as they can get pasty bum like chicks.


Yes, Too much protein can cause angel wing. You guys need to do research on Google before you do anything to you or for your ducks. They are very fragile as most birds are and even with the best intentions it’s not usually enough to raise a happy healthy Bird....You need to fact check and pay very close attention and constantly be helping this bird just like the mom and if you can’t you should probably take it to a rehab or a sanctuary


----------



## Danaus29

Don't take it so personal. This thread is from 2011 and most of the people who posted on it no longer visit the forum.


----------

